# 6th Annual Squirrel Hunting Classic



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)




----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Here are some pics from last years tourney. We have prizes for all ages. Including a 16 and under largest single Squirrel prize along with trophies.


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

Where can we find the form to pre-register?


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Pm sent. All I need is an email address from anyone that's interested. Then I can send you links to all our info including, registration form, follow-up report, and the invite for 2017. We also have a Facebook page, for those that are on there, all the info is available there also. Thanks hope you can make it out.


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Getting close to the registration deadline so if you're considering getting in now is the time. A great time with great people.


----------

